# 67-jährige Schwarzanglerin erwischt - Alter Schützt vor Torheit nicht



## Thomas9904 (6. Juli 2017)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag August







*67-jährige Schwarzanglerin erwischt
 Alter Schützt vor Torheit nicht​*

Es gibt Meldungen, da muss ich dann doch schmunzeln.

Wenn laut Soester Anzeiger zum Beispiel in Lippstadt eine 67 Jahre alte Frau beim Schwarzangeln erwischt wird.

Alter scheint weder vor der Dummheit/kriminellen Energie zu schützen, sich keine Erlaubnis zu holen.

Noch davor, seine Leidenschaft, dem Angeln, nachzugehen....

Infos dazu:
https://www.soester-anzeiger.de/pol...ppstadt-angeln-ohne-erlaubnis-zr-8459633.html

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## sprogoe (6. Juli 2017)

*AW: 67-jährige Schwarzanglerin erwischt - Alter Schützt vor Torheit nicht*

Auch Frauen dieses Alters haben gerne mal ne´ "Rute" in der Hand.
Gruß Siggi


----------



## Taxidermist (6. Juli 2017)

*AW: 67-jährige Schwarzanglerin erwischt - Alter Schützt vor Torheit nicht*

Ich würde bei einem Menschen in dem Alter nicht von Schwarzangeln aus Leidenschaft ausgehen, eher von Altersarmut!
Inzwischen sehe ich auch einige ältere Menschen in Mülleimern nach Flaschenpfand suchen. ein Anblick den man früher nicht kannte.
Die Gesellschaft, Politik soll sich schämen, dass es so weit gekommen ist!

Jürgen


----------



## zokker (6. Juli 2017)

*AW: 67-jährige Schwarzanglerin erwischt - Alter Schützt vor Torheit nicht*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ich würde bei einem Menschen in dem Alter nicht von Schwarzangeln aus Leidenschaft ausgehen, eher von Altersarmut!
> Inzwischen sehe ich auch einige ältere Menschen in Mülleimern nach Flaschenpfand suchen. ein Anblick den man früher nicht kannte.
> Die Gesellschaft, Politik soll sich schämen, dass es so weit gekommen ist!
> 
> Jürgen



Genau das habe ich mir beim lesen der Überschrift auch gedacht.
Sollte man erst mal nicht verurteilen, so lange man die Hintergründe nicht kennt.


----------



## Mozartkugel (6. Juli 2017)

*AW: 67-jährige Schwarzanglerin erwischt - Alter Schützt vor Torheit nicht*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Inzwischen sehe ich auch einige ältere Menschen in Mülleimern nach Flaschenpfand suchen. ein Anblick den man früher nicht kannte. Die Gesellschaft, Politik soll sich schämen, dass es so weit gekommen ist.



Einige ist gut. Setz dich mal in München in der Stadtmitte (Kaufingerstr.) auf eine Bank und schau mal wie stark frequentiert so ein Mülleimer ist. Armut betrifft mittlerweile alle Schichten... jung, alt, Frau, Mann, gepflegt, heruntergekommen. etc.


----------



## racoon (6. Juli 2017)

*AW: 67-jährige Schwarzanglerin erwischt - Alter Schützt vor Torheit nicht*

Achtung : ggf kann man hier Sarkasmus erkennen

Ich frage mich gerade was hier los wäre, wenn man die 67 jährige Dame ersetzt durch einen 67jährigen Europäer aus dem slawischen Raum. Würde man hier jetzt nicht fordern, dass er direkt an den nächsten Baum geknüpft wird ?


----------



## JottU (6. Juli 2017)

*AW: 67-jährige Schwarzanglerin erwischt - Alter Schützt vor Torheit nicht*

Die haben doch Narrenfreiheit, werden eh nicht kontrolliert. #d


----------



## oberfranke (6. Juli 2017)

*AW: 67-jährige Schwarzanglerin erwischt - Alter Schützt vor Torheit nicht*

Dann mach ich jetzt auf vorgezogene Altersarmut und geh auf Jagd- mag nicht immer nur Fisch essen. Als Beilage hol ich mir Gemüse vom Acker. Kirschen und Himbeeren zum Nachtisch aus Nachbarsgarten
 Vom gesparten Geld gönn ich mir nen Sixpack und ne Schachtel Kippen dazu. Obwohl- was heißt vom gesparten Geld, das lass ich so mitgehen.

 Mein alter Herr - keine Altersarmut- ging noch mit 80 mit Leidenschaft angeln, ganz legal mit Schein und Karte. 

 Wie ihr hier auf Altersarmut schließt nur weil sie schon 67 ist, kann ich nicht so nachvollziehen. 
 Ach ja, einige oder viele von uns müssen bis 67 täglich zur Arbeit dabbeln. 
 Ohne zu pauschalieren, nur mal so am Rande. 

 Das es Altersarmut gibt, zweifle ich überhaupt nicht an. Unverschuldetet Altersarmut ist für ein Land wie Deutschland eine Schande, ohne Diskussion einfach eine Schande. Doch davon kann ich in diesem Artikel nichts lesen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Juli 2017)

*AW: 67-jährige Schwarzanglerin erwischt - Alter Schützt vor Torheit nicht*

Wer einfach nur Fisch(fleisch) will, angelt in meinen Augen nicht, der nimmt Reusen, Netze, Langleine etc..

Effektiver mit weniger Entdeckungsgefahr..


----------



## Purist (6. Juli 2017)

*AW: 67-jährige Schwarzanglerin erwischt - Alter Schützt vor Torheit nicht*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Die Gesellschaft, Politik soll sich schämen, dass es so weit gekommen ist!



Na komm, die Gesellschaft hat es schulterzuckend hingenommen und wählt weiterhin diejenigen, die es noch immer richtig finden, dass es so gekommen ist. 

Ob das hier allerdings wirklich Altersarmut ist, eine Unwissende, die beim Discounter zum Set gegriffen hat oder nur die ebenso ahnungslose Großmutter, die mit dem kleinen angelnden Enkel loszog, erfährt man leider nicht. |rolleyes


----------



## Mollebulle (6. Juli 2017)

*AW: 67-jährige Schwarzanglerin erwischt - Alter Schützt vor Torheit nicht*

Au weia, dann gehöre ich in 10 Jahren auch schon zu den "Alten" 
-----------
ich dachte das geht erst mit 80 los ....


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Juli 2017)

*AW: 67-jährige Schwarzanglerin erwischt - Alter Schützt vor Torheit nicht*

da siehste mal - bin auch nicht so weit weg


----------



## Taxidermist (6. Juli 2017)

*AW: 67-jährige Schwarzanglerin erwischt - Alter Schützt vor Torheit nicht*



oberfranke schrieb:


> Das es Altersarmut gibt, zweifle ich überhaupt nicht an. Unverschuldetet Altersarmut ist für ein Land wie Deutschland eine Schande, ohne Diskussion einfach eine Schande. Doch davon kann ich in diesem Artikel nichts lesen.



Es war natürlich nur eine Vermutung meinerseits!
Wo wir uns hoffentlich einig sind, es ist doch zumindest ungewöhnlich, dass eine 67 jährige Frau schwarzangelt?
Ich habe also nur vermutliche Gründe dafür gesucht und Armut dürfte ja ein plausibler Grund sein, sich ans Wasser zu begeben um sich einen Fisch zu fangen!
Sei froh, dass es dir nicht so geht und du mit deiner Überheblichkeit, nie in eine solche Situation gerätst!
Ich habe z.b. vor einigen Jahrzehnten auch mal eine Legschnur in den nächsten Bach gelegt und die drei Forellen sowie den Aal ohne schlechtes Gewissen verspeist.
Es kann sehr schnell gehen selbst in eine solche "Beschaffungssituation" zu geraten. Mich hatte damals nur ein Kunde auf der Rechnung sitzen gelassen.

Jürgen


----------



## Dorschfutzi (6. Juli 2017)

*AW: 67-jährige Schwarzanglerin erwischt - Alter Schützt vor Torheit nicht*

Ich werde dieses Jahr 77 und mich hat noch keiner erwischt, Hurra!!!#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Juli 2017)

*AW: 67-jährige Schwarzanglerin erwischt - Alter Schützt vor Torheit nicht*



Dorschfutzi schrieb:


> Ich werde dieses Jahr 77 und mich hat noch keiner erwischt, Hurra!!!#h


#6#6#6#6


----------



## JottU (6. Juli 2017)

*AW: 67-jährige Schwarzanglerin erwischt - Alter Schützt vor Torheit nicht*

Altersarmut zählt für mich nicht. Die paar Pimperlinge für ne Mitgliedschaft im Jahr kann man wohl aufbringen. |kopfkrat


Ach nee, die Gegend nicht beachtet. |bigeyes
Leben halt im Angelschlaraffenland. :q


----------



## JottU (6. Juli 2017)

*AW: 67-jährige Schwarzanglerin erwischt - Alter Schützt vor Torheit nicht*

6€ im Monat wird man wohl aufbringen können.


----------



## capri2 (6. Juli 2017)

*AW: 67-jährige Schwarzanglerin erwischt - Alter Schützt vor Torheit nicht*

6€ für was?


----------



## Bibbelmann (6. Juli 2017)

*AW: 67-jährige Schwarzanglerin erwischt - Alter Schützt vor Torheit nicht*

Wenn das mal keine Warnung an all die anderen 67jährigen Schwarzanglerinnen ist


----------



## opferlamer (6. Juli 2017)

*AW: 67-jährige Schwarzanglerin erwischt - Alter Schützt vor Torheit nicht*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Alter scheint weder vor der Dummheit/_*kriminellen Energie*_ zu schützen, sich keine Erlaubnis zu holen.
> 
> Thomas Finkbeiner



Ich denke sie hat sich die Energie gespart...


----------



## Jose (6. Juli 2017)

*AW: 67-jährige Schwarzanglerin erwischt - Alter Schützt vor Torheit nicht*



JottU schrieb:


> Altersarmut zählt für mich nicht. Die paar Pimperlinge für ne Mitgliedschaft im Jahr kann man wohl aufbringen. |kopfkrat
> 
> 
> Ach nee, die Gegend nicht beachtet. |bigeyes
> Leben halt im Angelschlaraffenland. :q





JottU schrieb:


> Altersarmut zählt für mich nicht. Die paar Pimperlinge für ne Mitgliedschaft im Jahr kann man wohl aufbringen. |kopfkrat
> 
> 
> Ach nee, die Gegend nicht beachtet. |bigeyes
> Ich lebe halt im Angelschlaraffenland. :q




durch zweimaliges posten wird sowas vierfach peinlich


----------



## JottU (6. Juli 2017)

*AW: 67-jährige Schwarzanglerin erwischt - Alter Schützt vor Torheit nicht*



capri2 schrieb:


> 6€ für was?



Okay, fast 7€.
Angelmarke und Fischereiabgabe auf den Monat runtergerechnet.


----------



## Jose (6. Juli 2017)

*AW: 67-jährige Schwarzanglerin erwischt - Alter Schützt vor Torheit nicht*

hat man locker reden mit solidaritätszuschlag in der tasche...

echt nickelig und viel zu kurz gedacht:
kosten für lehrgang, fischereischein unterschlagen - und alles wohl in unkenntnis von grundsicherungsdetails.


ich weiß auch nicht, was die dame dazu bewogen hat - aber solche ansichten zur altersarmut machen mir blutdruck


----------



## Damyl (6. Juli 2017)

*AW: 67-jährige Schwarzanglerin erwischt - Alter Schützt vor Torheit nicht*



JottU schrieb:


> Okay, fast 7€.
> Angelmarke und Fischereiabgabe auf den Monat runtergerechnet.


Kann man den auch in Raten 7€ pro Monat bezahlen ?
Die Frage klingt für dich bestimmt lächerlich. Aber es gibt genügend Leute für die 84€ auf einen Schlag eine menge Geld ist.


----------



## JottU (6. Juli 2017)

*AW: 67-jährige Schwarzanglerin erwischt - Alter Schützt vor Torheit nicht*

Nix Soli, ist das und Gewässerfond einzig Gute was vom DAV übrig ist.


----------



## oberfranke (6. Juli 2017)

*AW: 67-jährige Schwarzanglerin erwischt - Alter Schützt vor Torheit nicht*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> ....
> Sei froh, dass es dir nicht so geht und du mit deiner Überheblichkeit, nie in eine solche Situation gerätst!...



Überheblich? ahja. 

Wenn ich dir darauf meine Meinung sage, wird sie sicherlich gelöscht, ich werde gesperrt usw. aber ich werde mich nicht dazu hinreißen lassen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Juli 2017)

*AW: 67-jährige Schwarzanglerin erwischt - Alter Schützt vor Torheit nicht*



oberfranke schrieb:


> . aber ich werde mich nicht dazu hinreißen lassen.


sehr gut, dass ihr hier hier an Regeln denkt .

Muss ich mich ja auch immer selber  zusammen reissen.
Soll euch nicht besser gehen..


----------



## Luidor (7. Juli 2017)

*AW: 67-jährige Schwarzanglerin erwischt - Alter Schützt vor Torheit nicht*

Vielleicht ist diese Dame ja auch eine Rebellin, die gegen die staatliche Reglementierung des Grundrechts Angeln aufbegehrt und in vollem Bewusstsein der hierzulande unrechten Handlung diese trotzdem beging um die Gesellschaft dahingehend zu sensibilisieren nicht mehr alles ungefragt hinzunehmen sondern über den Tellerrand zu schauen und somit Veränderungen, über den passiven Widerstand, zu erreichen.
 Da sie in der Meldung nicht zitiert wird können wir ihre Motivation nur erahnen.

 In den skandinavischen Ländern hätte kein Hahn danach gekräht.

 Wie man darauf kommt überhaupt ein unter deutscher Regierungsgewalt stehendes Gebiet als Angelschlaraffenland zu bezeichnen ist mir schleierhaft. |kopfkrat


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Juli 2017)

*AW: 67-jährige Schwarzanglerin erwischt - Alter Schützt vor Torheit nicht*



Luidor schrieb:


> Wie man darauf kommt überhaupt ein unter deutscher Regierungsgewalt stehendes Gebiet als Angelschlaraffenland zu bezeichnen ist mir schleierhaft. |kopfkrat


da musst ich auch grinsen...
:q:q:q:q


----------



## prinz1 (7. Juli 2017)

*AW: 67-jährige Schwarzanglerin erwischt - Alter Schützt vor Torheit nicht*



Jose schrieb:


> hat man locker reden mit solidaritätszuschlag in der tasche...



Jose

gehörst du etwa auch zu den Leuten, die denken, wir im Osten kriegen den Soli von Euch ????????
Falls ja? : Blödsinn! ich zahl den Beitrag genau so wie jeder andere hier im Osten, der noch arbeiten gehen darf!


Ansonsten: Was auch immer die alte Dame dazu getrieben hat, es bleibt falsch!

der prinz


----------



## fishhawk (7. Juli 2017)

*AW: 67-jährige Schwarzanglerin erwischt - Alter Schützt vor Torheit nicht*

Hallo,



> In den skandinavischen Ländern hätte kein Hahn danach gekräht



Also ich könnte mir schon vorstellen, dass sie auch in Skandinavien Probleme bekommen hätte, wenn sie ohne Lizenz/Erlaubnisschein z.B. am Lachsfluss geangelt hätte.

Ob sie es dann als deutsche Schwarzanglerin in die Zeitung geschafft hätte, wer weiß?


----------



## Lajos1 (7. Juli 2017)

*AW: 67-jährige Schwarzanglerin erwischt - Alter Schützt vor Torheit nicht*

Hallo fishhawk,

da hast Du recht, da bekäme man Probleme, erhebliche Probleme. Auf jeden Fall deutlich mehr als bei uns.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Beppo (7. Juli 2017)

*AW: 67-jährige Schwarzanglerin erwischt - Alter Schützt vor Torheit nicht*

Hmm..folgendes Szenario ist auch denkbar.

Bei Discountern gibts ja immer mal wieder diese Billig Angelsets.

Omma denkt, frei verkäuflich, dann darf ich damit auch losziehen und angeln.
Unwissenheit schützt zwar vor Strafe nicht, aber zum Beispiel im Bereich Modellflug (ich bin seit etwas über 20 Jahren auch Modellpilot), seit es erschwingliche Fertigmodelle gibt (ob Multikopter, Helikopter Modelle, oder die bei Anfängern beliebten "Schaumwaffeln", Modelle aus Styrofoam)
, kann sich jeder einfach so ein Ding bei Händler XY besorgen und munter unter Missachtung der gerade neu geregelten Flugordnung umherfliegen, bis es einer merkt.
Nichts weist beim Kauf auf die Bestimmungen hin, so auch wenn ich bei Aldi ein Angel Set erwerbe.

Dumm, nun habe ich auch spekuliert.

Aus dem Polizeibericht wird man ja nicht wirklich schlau,


----------



## Brillendorsch (8. Juli 2017)

*AW: 67-jährige Schwarzanglerin erwischt - Alter Schützt vor Torheit nicht*

ja Kuddel, bei Lidl kannst Du auch einen Rollator kaufen, ganz ohne Altersnachweis:m


----------



## andreas0815 (8. Juli 2017)

*AW: 67-jährige Schwarzanglerin erwischt - Alter Schützt vor Torheit nicht*

Es zeigt das man auch noch mit 67 Jahren einem Hobby nachgehen möchte

Was aber leider in dieser Form ein Fehler war 

_*ANGELN      IST MEHR ALS EIN HOBBY ES IST EINE LEBENSEINSTELLUNG !!!!!*_


----------



## Beppo (8. Juli 2017)

*AW: 67-jährige Schwarzanglerin erwischt - Alter Schützt vor Torheit nicht*



Kuddeldaddel schrieb:


> ....67... OMA... ALTE FRAU...RIECHT SCHON NACH ERDE...KANN NICHT DENKEN....HAT HUNGER...ALTE FRAU ANGELT IM GEHWAGEN...IST MIT 67 SO DUMM...DIE RENTE IST KNAPP...SIE KAUFT BEI LIDL EIN ANGELSET...UND VERMUTLICH EINE TELEFONKARTE ALS KÖDER...
> IST MAN MIT 67 SCHON SO DUMM, DASS MAN NICHT MERKT WIE DUMM MAN IST... ODER BIN ICH SO DUMM MIT 67... ODER DOCH DIE ANDEREN?
> ICH LEGE MICH NUN INS PFLEGEBETT UND RÄUCHER DEN AAL....
> 
> ...



Warum schreist Du hier so rum ? oder klemmt Deine Shift-Lock Taste ?

Fühlst Dich persönlich angegriffen, weil Du auch schon ein wenig älter bist ?

"Nützt nix wennde schlau bist, wennde doof bist" (Zitat:Hagen Rether)
Oder, um festzustellen dass man dumm ist, braucht es eine gehörige Portion Intelligenz.

Ich kann Dir gerne bei der Wahrheitsfindung unter die alten faltigen Arme greifen 
Und wenn Du dir einen Heli kaufst, kann ich Dir gerne gute Anfänger Tipps geben.

Ich geh übrigens immer mit der Omma ins Bett..bin ja auch schon was älter und gewöhne mich durch Fangopackungen an die feuchte Erde.

Meine Posts sind immer mit einem gewissen Hang zur Ironie geschrieben.
Ich schrieb übrigens Aldi und nicht Lidl..ein Indiz dafür wie genau mein Post gelesen wurde.

Habe auch gleich geschrieben "Dumm nun spekuliere ich auch"
Und damit relativiert, wie meine Ausführungen zu verstehen sind.

Resümee: Solchen Angelsets, und auch beim Erwerb von Flugmodellen müsste meiner Meinung nach ein Beiblatt beiliegen, das auf die gesetzlichen Bestimmungen hinweist.

Noch Fragen ?


----------



## Wersefischer (8. Juli 2017)

*AW: 67-jährige Schwarzanglerin erwischt - Alter Schützt vor Torheit nicht*

Tzzzz,der Fischereiaufseher sollte sich meiner Meinung nach in Grund und Boden schämen.
Hätte man anders lösen können wenn man schon meint das die Frau"Schwarz angelt".
Keine Ahnung wann unsere Gesellschaft falsch abgebogen ist, da war ich wohl gerade beim angeln,aber traurig ist es.

weitermachen


----------



## Bibbelmann (8. Juli 2017)

*AW: 67-jährige Schwarzanglerin erwischt - Alter Schützt vor Torheit nicht*

Werde ich jetzt hier diskriminiert und  in einen Topf geworfen, 

- nur weil ich  Telefonkarten als Köder verwende?

Seid mal ein bisserl toleranter. Nur weil der späte Richard Walker Köder wie Telefonkarten und alte Batterien zu seiner Zeit nicht kannte heisst das noch lange nicht dass man darauf  nichts fängt.


----------



## Bibbelmann (8. Juli 2017)

*AW: 67-jährige Schwarzanglerin erwischt - Alter Schützt vor Torheit nicht*

Mal im Ernst,

es gab mal Zeiten da war vieles noch ein Kavalierdelikt, und das teils auch zurecht
Respekt an die älteren Generationen


----------



## Drillsucht69 (8. Juli 2017)

*AW: 67-jährige Schwarzanglerin erwischt - Alter Schützt vor Torheit nicht*



Wersefischer schrieb:


> Tzzzz,der Fischereiaufseher sollte sich meiner Meinung nach in Grund und Boden schämen.
> Hätte man anders lösen können................



Richtig !!! #6#6#6
Bin da voll deiner Meinung !!!!!!!!


----------



## Brillendorsch (8. Juli 2017)

*AW: 67-jährige Schwarzanglerin erwischt - Alter Schützt vor Torheit nicht*



Bibbelmann schrieb:


> Mal im Ernst,
> 
> es gab mal Zeiten da war vieles noch ein Kavalierdelikt, und das teils auch zurecht
> Respekt an die älteren Generationen



da bin ich ganz bei Dir. es ist schlimm, wie manches aufgebauscht wird


----------



## fishhawk (9. Juli 2017)

*AW: 67-jährige Schwarzanglerin erwischt - Alter Schützt vor Torheit nicht*

Hallo,

ohne die genauen Umstände zu kennen würde ich dem Fischereiaufseher keinen pauschalen Vorwurf machen wollen.  

Ist schließlich sein Job gegen Schwarzangler vorzugehen. Wenn es nicht anders geht, dann halt auch mit Unterstützung der Polizei. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist aber groß, dass eh wieder ne Einstellung geben wird. 

Warum man 67-jährigen Frauen sowas durchgehen lassen soll, verstehe ich nicht so ganz. Die Frauen sind doch sonst auch immer auf Gleichberechtigung aus.


----------



## schuppensammler (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: 67-jährige Schwarzanglerin erwischt - Alter Schützt vor Torheit nicht*

ich glaube zu dem Thema die paar Pimperlinge für ne Erlaubnis sind gar nicht das Problem: Teuer sind eigtl die Kosten für die ganze Scheinangelegenheit mit Prüfungsgebühren, Kursgebühren, Vereinsmitgliedschaft/Aufnahmegebühr usw. Da kommen schon einige Pimperlinge zusammen. Dafür könnte man sich schon ne ordentliche Ausrüstung holen.


----------

